# Help! Don’t know what I did!!!



## Paigev (Jun 24, 2019)

Someone PLEASE tell me what the hell happened!!!! I did a water change 3 days ago & levels were good. Woke up this morning to almost all my fish dead & others in process. After freaking, checked levels & they are PERFECT!!! I don’t know what I did??? Why would this be? I don’t know what in the world to do???? Water very clear! Please tell me what to do!!! Also, none of fish have shown any signs of illness & were doing great!


----------



## insight2663 (Feb 6, 2021)

what was the PH before and after ? What kind of fish ? Some do not react real well to radical changes in water. If your ammonia , nitrite, nitrate levels are high, clean the substrate,but only remove about 10% of the water. wait around an hour, do it again, another 10%, wait. avoid doing more than 20% water change at a time. wait a day, check water quality . if still bad, do the same process again.If your tank is over stocked, you may need to do this weekly. or , reduce the number of fish. make sure your tank is cycling properly. depending on the size and number of fish, cycling can take weeks. What is you tank size, number and kind of fish ? do you have live plants ? what kind of filter ?


----------



## klingy (May 21, 2021)

Pravdepodobne z vody neodstránil chlór a ťažké kovy. To bude pravdepodobne dôvod, prečo voda z vodovodu nie je pre akvárium okamžite vhodné, mali by sa robiť najviac napríklad používať prípravky Seachem Prime , Tetra AquaSafe alebo Tropical Antychlor


----------



## klingy (May 21, 2021)

It probably did not remove chlorine and heavy metals from the water. This will probably be the reason why tap water is not immediately suitable for the aquarium, most should be done, for example, using Seachem Prime, Tetra AquaSafe or Tropical Antychlor.


----------

